# Potty Training Puppy Apartment



## maximusAF (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,
What are your thoughts on the Potty Training Puppy Apartment (modernpuppies.com)?

A little background info....

We'll be bringing a Yorkie puppy into our home very soon. My wife and I both work during the day, so there will definitely be periods of time when we can't take the pup outside to potty, etc. I came across the Potty Training Puppy Apartment and it looks like a good idea (at least to me). This would allow the pup to go potty on one side of the "crate" and go to his bed on the other side. I realize that this is teaching the pup that it's okay to go potty inside the house/crate, etc. In fact, according to the folks are Modern Puppies, that's exactly what they suggest in the beginning (level 1). The transition to going outside begins during level 3, etc. 

From my standpoint, this looks like it could really help us, particularly in our situation. However, if our ultimate goal is to have the pup go potty outside the majority of the time, and only use the apartment as an alternative potty if we are away long periods of time, would this work?

My main concern is how easily the pup could transition from going potty ALL the time in the apartment, to eventually going outside, etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, they can learn both, as both my small dogs did 
when you're away, have them in the ex-pen with the pee pad/turf on one side so they learn to only go on the pee pad/turf whatever you're using,

Whenever you're home, don't give them access to hte pee pads, and reward them heavily for going outside. This will teach them that you much prefer they go outside, but if they must go, they have a designated area. As soon as they're old enough to hold it 8 hours, remove the pee pad completely, and only take them outside.

They transition easily, and contrary to what a lot of people say, a lot of dogs can learn 2 or more appropriate places to pee and poo  When I"m at work Butters pees on her pee pad in my condo, and when I come home, she always goes outside


----------



## maximusAF (Dec 29, 2011)

chubby said:


> Yes, they can learn both, as both my small dogs did
> when you're away, have them in the ex-pen with the pee pad/turf on one side so they learn to only go on the pee pad/turf whatever you're using,
> 
> Whenever you're home, don't give them access to hte pee pads, and reward them heavily for going outside. This will teach them that you much prefer they go outside, but if they must go, they have a designated area. As soon as they're old enough to hold it 8 hours, remove the pee pad completely, and only take them outside.
> ...


That's exactly what I would hope would work for me. I would also think that it might even be best to limit the amount of time my new pup is outside anyway until she gets all of her shots, etc. I'm hoping that she'll learn to use the pads, and then as the weather gets warmer I can really begin the transition to outside.

Thanks.


----------



## libbenstein (Aug 23, 2010)

some pups can also be litter trained, like a cat, also there are the "porch potties". i have to say that the potty training apartment is just a crate with a "whole" cut in the divider that shrinks the crate for the pup. i am not a fan of training a pup to go in it's crate, perhaps an ex-pen attached to the crate with the above mentioned litter box, port pottie or pee pads...


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would rather see the puppy in a pen with pee pads down and his food, water and bed at the other end. I can't see that teaching him he can go in his crate for anything but sleeping and possibly eating is very good. Why even give them the idea that is is alright to mess in their crate?


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Kyllobernese said:


> I would rather see the puppy in a pen with pee pads down and his food, water and bed at the other end. I can't see that teaching him he can go in his crate for anything but sleeping and possibly eating is very good. Why even give them the idea that is is alright to mess in their crate?


I don't think his intention is make the dog poo in his crate..the pen he's describing separates the sleeping area from the pooing area, so the dog is not forced to lie in his poo/pee, but has no other choice but to eliminate on the pee pad (i.e. no open floor space between)


----------



## Radhika753 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Factors in Dog Training*

Fundamentally, dog training is about communication. From the human perspective, the handler is communicating to the dog what behaviors are correct, desired, or preferred in different circumstances and what behaviors are undesirable.
A handler must understand communication from the dog.


----------



## maximusAF (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I guess we'll see how it works out. I'll try to remember to update the board on how it went. Just got to pick something and be consistent. Looking forward to the challenge.

House training my Golden was pretty easy. Got a feeling this will be a little more difficult.


----------

